# Settling in my new Rescue Cat



## Team Wye (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello all, 

I'm looking for a bit of advice. We have just picked up a rescue cat Captain, aged 6 and brought him home. He was previously abandoned by his owners, who moved house and left him behind. 

Captain is not hiding, he is eating well and using his litter tray - he certainly doesn't appear to be distressed in any way. The trouble is he is too needy and affectionate. I know this sounds crazy, but its true. 

He follows me around everywhere and can't seem to settle down. He jumps all over the furniture in order to keep up with me. If I sit down he immediately jumps up and starts purring and pummeling his claws into my legs quite aggresively. He seems to get so excited that he starts climbing up my chest and head butting me and it is not pleasant. Even when I pick him up and put him on the floor, he just keeps jumping back up and ramming himself into me while purring continuosly. 

Can anyone give me any advice on dealing with this behaviour? I'd love to have a little cuddle with Captain and then for him to settle down, but its not happening. 

Many thanks x x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww congratulations :thumbup: he's probably just sooooooooooooo happy to have a home & will settle down in a few days  I think I'd rather have a rescue doing that than hideing away, not useing the tray etc.

He may always follow you around, I have two shadows  but the pensioners dont bother anymore unless they are after something 

Have you got a cat tree, toys etc? he may give your legs some peace if he can amuse himself.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Team Wye said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm looking for a bit of advice. We have just picked up a rescue cat Captain, aged 6 and brought him home. He was previously abandoned by his owners, who moved house and left him behind.
> 
> ...


Firstly welcome to the forum.Great to hear of an unfortunate cat being given another chance of happiness.To be bluntly honest I dont see a problem in his behaviour.There are many members here who would swap places with you in a heartbeat.He just sounds happy and relaxed and desperate for a bit of attention.Once he is sure of himself and totally relaxed he may curb the need for affection but ,if not enjoy him.He sounds like a special kind of chap


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

One of my cats constantly head buts me for attention ... a toy or some biscuits usually distracts them, but he might settle once he's been with you for a while x


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

when you say "just" what dya mean? a day? hour? week? lol 

he is just chuffed to bits with you, could be worse, he could hate you! Give him chance to settle in and I'm sure you will have a perfect kitty 

Congrats on your new best friend! xxxx


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats on getting such an affectionate kitty! I know some people have cats cus they are more independant but honestly he's probably just soo glad to have a home and a human slave to love that he's maybe a little over excited 

However, I do have an "over affectionate" kitty myself, again it would be gizmo  He's not happy just sitting on your lap - he has to literally sit on your chest with his nose so close to your eyeball you daren't blink!

It can be a little annoying sometimes when you've just settled down to watch eastenders with a nice cuppa tea only to be pounced upon and tea spilt everywhere 

But I also wouldn't swap him for the world and am so glad I kept him as many people have tried to steal him and one guy even offered me £600 for him! (he's not even a pedigree!)

He's the only cat i've ever known to actively seek out young children for attention!

He's a pain in the a** follows me everywhere, sticks his nose in my ear every morning at 6am for breakfast, steals my socks, has no table manners and will literally steel anything even from your mouth, leaves "leftovers" from his catches in satanical display, annoys the other cats as he refuses to wash himself, plays in the mud and snow (weirdo ) will only eat certain foods, is a NIGHTMARE if he needs any pills and watches the guinea pigs like its britains got talent! - BUT I ADORE HIM AND ALWAYS WILL, HE'S WORTH EVERY BIT OF ANNOYANCE AND SOOOO MUCH MORE!!! :001_wub::mad2::001_wub:ut::crazy::001_wub:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome!  Think how you would feel! being stuck in a cage, and then suddenly....WOW! i have a NEW BESTEST MUMMY/FREIND/TUMMY TICKLER!!! and YUMMY FOOD!! he's saying THANK YOU!! ENJOY!  and well done you!


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

My little Rosie was like this when I first got her - desperate for attention and affection. She'd had a horrible time before I got her and I think she just needed constant reassurance. She settled down after a couple of weeks but was always very pleased to be here. Unfortunately I had to have her PTS after about three months of her being here because she had a tumour wrapped around her heart. The two I have now are less needy but still affectionate. Having said that Kiera is currently prentending to be asleep on the sofa at the moment but evry time I move, her ears prick up and I know as soon as I stand up I'll have my usual little shadow at my heels


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you for adopting an older cat! Poor boy is probably starved for affection. Give him a lot of special one on one time at the same times every day. Cats love routine, and once he realizes all the love is not going to be taken away from him, he will probably ease off a bit.

Make sure to play interactive games with him, grooming, time, a cat tree as was mentioned. Give him a Box Fort too.

Put a bird feeder outside a window for his entertainment I call that Cat TV. 

Installing a feliway plug in diffuser can help him feel more settled, and of course there is always rescue remedy to help him mellow out.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

All the advice above is great. 
As they have all pointed out, he must have felt deserted when left behind, and is just so grateful that you love him he is determined to give you lots of love back! 

He will eventually settle, but he may follow you everywhere like a shadow regardless. Like some others on here, Soots follows me from room to room unless he is in a deep sleep!


----------



## debbie29 (Feb 6, 2011)

We have had Reg a few months now and he was a bit like that to start with, he has chilled out a lot more now but he still follows me everywhere! I think it is just he is nosy and doesn't want to miss out on cupboard doors opening etc! Haha

I have also made a habit of when I get in from work getting down on the living room rug for cuddles with him as soon as I walk through the door, he has now taken this on as his cuddle place and if he wants one he lays down and flattens himself out on it and demands a tickle! He isn't a lap cat and will avoid walking over your lap on the sofa but at night he sleeps either on me or the OH


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

debbie29 said:


> We have had Reg a few months now and he was a bit like that to start with, he has chilled out a lot more now but he still follows me everywhere! I think it is just he is nosy and doesn't want to miss out on cupboard doors opening etc! Haha
> 
> I have also made a habit of when I get in from work getting down on the living room rug for cuddles with him as soon as I walk through the door, he has now taken this on as his cuddle place and if he wants one he lays down and flattens himself out on it and demands a tickle! He isn't a lap cat and will avoid walking over your lap on the sofa but at night he sleeps either on me or the OH


This i can agree with, we have had jet now for about
5 weeks, he comes down the stairs when we come in from work and he is stuck to us like glue. Now he is lying by my feet, he's not really a lap cat but as soon as we are in bed, he is there between us, lying on his back to be belly stroked, he thinks nothing of sleeping on my oh almost nose to nose!, but if oh leaves the bed he stays there, but when i get up he is off the bed quicker than usain bolt!!! (cant spell his name tho!!!)


----------



## fisherfisher12 (Apr 21, 2011)

well use my advice just cuddle
him!


----------

